# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  ما هي أفضل الطبعات للمسند والمغني ومجموع الفتاوى ؟؟

## محمد العبادي

وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

الأخ الفاضل الأستاذ / محمد العبادي .
أفضل طبعات مسند الإمام أحمد:
طبعة الرسالة بإشراف الشيخ شعيب الأرناؤوط والدكتور عبد الله التركي (45 مجلدًا + 5 مجلدات فهارس) ، ومنه نسخة مصورة () في مكتبة المجلس العلمي بالألوكة.
أفضل طبعات المغني :
التي صدرت عن دار هجر بإشراف الدكتور عبد الله بن عبد المحسن التركي ، وأعيد طباعتها بعالم الكتب - الرياض . في (15 مجلدًا) ، ومنه نسخة في المكتبة الوقفية .
أفضل طبعات مجموع الفتاوى : 
لم يطبع الفتاوى مجموع الفتاوى طبعة علمية محققة تليق بمكانة هذا المجموع ، وأشهر الطبعات المتداولة منه تلك الطبعات المصورة على الطبعة التي طبعت في حياة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن قاسم - رحمه الله - الذي جمع الكتاب بمساعدة ولده ورتبه .
ومن تلك المصورات مصورة مؤسسة الرسالة 
ومصورة مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف بالمدينة النبوية وتزيد على سابقتها بإدراج الآيات القرآنية بالرسم العثماني .
وهناك طبعة أخرى اعتنى بها وخرج أحاديثها عامر الجزار وأنور الباز ، وطبعت أولا في دار الوفاء ، ثم أعيد طباعتها في مكتبة العبيكان في عشرين مجلدًا ، وعلى هوامش هذه الطبعة توجد إحالات النسخة القديمة.
ويوجد منها نسخة مصورة () على المكتبة الوقفية .
وهناك طبعة ثالثة : لمن يهتم بصغر حجم الكتاب صدرت عن مكتبة الرشد في (5 مجلدات) ويوجد على حاشيتها إحالات النسخة القديمة.
وأفضل تلك النسخ عندي التي صورها مجمع الملك فهد لطباعة المصحف الشريف .
والله أعلم .

----------


## محمد العبادي

جزاكم الله خيرا شيخنا الفاضل ونفع بكم وبجهودكم .

----------


## محمد العبادي

ما رأيكم يا شيخ علي في طبعة دار الحديث للمسند بتحقيق الشيخ شاكر وفتحي زين ؟؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> ما رأيكم يا شيخ علي في طبعة دار الحديث للمسند بتحقيق الشيخ شاكر وفتحي زين ؟؟
> وجزاكم الله خيرا .


بارك الله فيك يا شيخ محمد ، طبعة دار الحديث بتحقيق الشيخ أحمد شاكر رحمه الله وحمزة أحمد الزين .
أمَّا فتحي الزين فلا أعرفه ، وحقيقة هذه الطبعة أن دار الحديث أخذت الجزء الذي حققه الشيخ أحمد شاكر من المسند وأعادت طبعه ثم أكمل حمزة الزين تحقيق الكتاب بعد الشيخ أحمد شاكر لكن بين العملين كما بين السماء والأرض .
وفي الحقيقة لمسند أحمد طبعات كثيرة جدًا منها :
- طبعة الميمنية القديمة (6 مجلدات) وعليها كان اعتماد وإحالات أهل العلم لفترة طويلة من الزمان ، لذلك كل من حقق المسند فيما بعد وضع في الهامش إحالات هذه الطبعة . لكن بها نقص وسقط منها أحاديث كثيرة .
- طبعة الشيخ أحمد شاكر وهذه ناقصة حقق منها الشيخ قرابة ربع الكتاب ثم عاجلته المنية وطبع هذا القدر في حياة الشيخ شاكر بمكتبة دار المعارف ثم أكمل الكتاب بعد الشيخ خلق منهم حمزة الزين الذي سبق الإشارة لعمله وغيره ، وأفضل هذه التكملات ما قام به فريق من الباحثين منهم غنيم عباس ومصطفى السيد وتقع الزيادةوحدها في (15مجلدا) .
- طبعة عالم الكتب بتحقيق أبي المعاطي النوري وآخرين ، في عشرة مجلدات ومجلد مقدمة للتحقيق.
ثم صدرت طبعة مؤسسة الرسالة فالتهمت جميع هذه الطبعات التي ذكرتها والتي لم أذكر .
وبعد الرسالة صدرت طبعة في مجلد واحد ضخم وآخر للفهارس عن بيت الأفكار الدولية اعتنى به أبو صهيب الكرمي : حسان عبد المنان ، وهذه الطبعة لا تصلح إلا أن توضع أمام شخص للمراجعة السريعة أو للحمل في سفرأو ما شابه هذا.
وبلغني ان الشيخ أحمد معبد وفريق العمل بجمعية المكنز بمصر قد وقفوا على نسخة خطية بها زيادات على طبعة الرسالة وأنهم يعملون الان في المسند لهذا السبب وإن كان في رأيي أن الأمر لا يحتاج إلى عمل جديد ونفقات طائلة أخرى ويكفي أن تخرج الحاديث الناقصة في مجلد يتمم العمل الذي قامت به مؤسسة الرسالة .

لذلك أنصح كل من أراد اقتناء نسخة من مسند أحمد فعليه بطبعة الرسالة فقد التهمت ما سبقها ، لكن من كان مهتمًا بمعرفة كلام الشيخ أحمد شاكر والوقوف على تحريراته فعليه بالطبعة التي صدرت قديمًا عن دار المعارف أو نسخة مصورة عنها ، وطبعة الشيخ أحمد شاكر لا تغني عن طبعة الرسالة بسبب أن الشيخ شاكر رحمه الله لم ينجز منها إلا قرابة ربع الكتاب كما سلف ذكره ، والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## محمد العبادي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ، وأعتذر عن الخطأ فهو حمزة وليس ( فتحي ) و لا أدري ما المناسبة بين حمزة وفتحي لكن هذا صنعت رأسي ( ابتسامة )
طيب لي سؤال أخير وأعرف أنني أثقلت عليكم جدااااا لكن عزائي أنك أخي ؛ لذلك أريد منكم نبذة عن كتاب الفتح الرباني في ترتيب المسند للساعاتي رحمه الله وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم .

----------


## مازن الخضيري

هناك طبعة جديدة للمسند 52 مجلد بتحقيق شعيب الارناؤوط -مكتبة الرسالة

----------


## محمد عبد الغنى السيد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
صدق الأخ حين قال أن الفرق بين عمل الشيخ أحمد شاكر ومن يسمى احمد الزينى كالفرق بين السماء والأرض.....
فبلغ التهاون من أحمد الزينى أن حسن حديث وذكر أطرافه واذا به يضعفه من نفس السند....فى الموضع الآخر بنفس عله الرجل الذى حسنه من أجله..وقال ان حديثه ينزل عن درجة الصحة فى المكان الأول....وهو حديث أمر النبى للصحابى ان يذهب ويحتتطب خير له من أن يسأل الناس....على ما أذكر
وهناك أخطاء كثيرة فى احالات الفهارس...ويكفى اعترافه بأنه قال فى المقدمة أن أناسا ممن يدعون العلم لا يحسنون العمل والاتقان فيه...وضرب على ذلك مثالا بالأشخاص الذين عهد لهم بصنع فهارس الكتاب...وقام بتغييرهم بمن هو أفضل منهم حالا لما اكتشف أخطاء كثيرة...واذا به يكتشف أخطاء أخرى والكتاب تحت الطبع...وقال سبحان الله لم يعد هناك اخلاص-أو ما معناه-فيبدو أن الشخص لا بد ان يفعل كل شئ  بنفسه...والله العظيم قال ذلك....ولكنه نسى أن يخبرنا بأنه آخرين قد حققوا له الكتاب أيضا....
فأفضل شىء أفعله أنا الآن هو الحصول على نسخة دار الحديث لرخص ثمنها وكتابة أحكام الأحاديث من نسخة الرسالة...أى تقرأ من الكتاب والحاسب الآلى أمامك....وتنقل ما بدا لك....

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

> جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم ، وأعتذر عن الخطأ فهو حمزة وليس ( فتحي ) و لا أدري ما المناسبة بين حمزة وفتحي لكن هذا صنعت رأسي ( ابتسامة )


وإياك ، ولا تثريب عليك ، كلنا ذاك الرجل.




> طيب لي سؤال أخير وأعرف أنني أثقلت عليكم جدااااا لكن عزائي أنك أخي ؛ لذلك أريد منكم نبذة عن كتاب الفتح الرباني في ترتيب المسند للساعاتي رحمه الله وجزاكم الله خيرا ونفع بكم .


بارك الله فيك ، هذا من دواعي السرور ، ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا للصواب .
نظرًا لضخامة كتاب المسند للإمام أحمد قلت شروحة ومن هذه الشروح قديمًا ((الكواكب الدراري)) لابن عروة الحنبلي الذي رتب المسند على أبواب البخاري ثم شرحه وأدخل في هذا الشرح كتب شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية بتمامها للحفاظ عليها وفعلا بعض كتب شيخ الإسلام لم تصل إلينا إلا عن طريق هذا الكتاب من ذلك كتاب (النبوات) لابن تيمية رحمه الله .
وعدد أجزاء هذا الكتاب تقارب العشرين ومئة.
وفي العصر الحديث قام فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن أحمد البنا المعروف بالساعاتي وهو والد الشيخ حسن البنا مؤسس جماعة الإخوان المسلمين .
قام بترتيب المسند على الأبواب وحذف الأسانيد وسمى هذا الترتيب (الفتح الرباني لترتيب مسند الإمام أحمد الشيباني) ، ثم قام بشرح هذا الكتاب بشرح وسمه بـ((بلوغ الأماني من أسرار الفتح الرباني )) وقد طبع هذا الكتاب مع الشرح لأول مرة - فيما أعلم - بمصر سنة 1353هـ _ 1358هـ) بدار الشهاب في 24 جزءًا في 12 مجلدًا .
ثم صورته دار إحياء التراث العربي - بيروت أكثر من مرة .
والكتاب يوجد منه نسخة مصورة بالمكتبة الوقفية على هذا الرابط :

http://www.waqfeya.com/open.php?cat=33&book=285

----------


## محمد العبادي

جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم وحرم النار عليكم .

----------


## علي أحمد عبد الباقي

آمين آمين ،،،
وإياك أخي الفاضل ، جزاك الله خيرًا على الدعاء .

----------

